# Spesco 38 spl



## Dbanks1227 (Sep 13, 2017)

Just recently inherited a spesco 38 spl that was made in Brazil. I was on the understanding that in the early years taurus imported them but can't find anything about the age of it or when it was manufactured. Can someone help point me in the right direction? I can give more pics if needed. Thanks in advance


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, I really can't help with your question, but maybe Taurus can? I have never even heard of that brand of revolver....looks nice though.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It seems that Spesco was an importer of cheap firearms during the 1960s.
They seem to have handled both German-made and Taurus revolvers.
Google "Spesco" or "Spesco .38 Special," and you'll find more information.

I suggest that your pistol may have been made by Taurus.
The easy way to find out would be to photograph _every_ marking on the gun, close-up and as clear as you can make 'em, and post the pictures here. I have resources which may very well be able to point out the country of manufacture.
If there are no other markings than the ones you have already shown us, it's most likely a Brazilian pistol, made by Taurus. A German-made pistol would have visible proof marks.

BTW: Look for markings underneath the gun's grips. But remove them carefully, in case they're real mother-of-pimp. Real mother-of-pearl fractures very easily.
Unscrew the grip screw about half-way, and see if the grips just fall off. If they don't, tap _gently_ on the head of the grip screw to loosen the opposite grip.
After it's off, and the screw is removed, use your finger to press the other grip away from the frame _from the inside_.


----------



## Dbanks1227 (Sep 13, 2017)

berettatoter said:


> Wow, I really can't help with your question, but maybe Taurus can? I have never even heard of that brand of revolver....looks nice though.


I tried contacting Taurus, but all they could tell me is that it was made before 1981. Dead end there


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

To be honest, I think that they, and I, answered both of your questions:
1. It was indeed made by Taurus.
2. It was made during the last half of the 20th century, most probably during the 1960s.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Taurus produces cheap firearms? Na....:smt082


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Dbanks1227 said:


> I tried contacting Taurus, but all they could tell me is that it was made before 1981. Dead end there


Yeah, that doesn't surprise me. Taurus ain't doing so good lately.


----------

